# Some questions on Apps



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Greetings -- I am thinking of buying the Fire.  Already have the Kindle 1.

1.  Where do I buy apps for the Fire if I want to do it on my computer and download them to my device?

2.  How many apps are presently out there for the device?  I don't want to sideload anything, I want to do it respecting my warranty.

3.  Is there a place on the internet where I can find the entire list of apps?

4.  Are developers moving into this market?

I have this fear that the Kindle Fire will be quite limited by the lack of apps.

ZU


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Zorrosuncle said:


> Greetings -- I am thinking of buying the Fire. Already have the Kindle 1.
> 
> 1. Where do I buy apps for the Fire if I want to do it on my computer and download them to my device?


AMAZON, GETJAR, directly from developers, ...



Zorrosuncle said:


> 2. How many apps are presently out there for the device? I don't want to sideload anything, I want to do it respecting my warranty.


Sideloading does absolutely nothing to the warranty. AMAZON allows and makes allowances for sideloading apps.



Zorrosuncle said:


> 3. Is there a place on the internet where I can find the entire list of apps?


Look in the Amazon APP store for starters...



Zorrosuncle said:


> 4. Are developers moving into this market?


Developers are moving in the android market daily -- with millions of Fire's sold developers will take up the new platform just as they have any other android platform.



Zorrosuncle said:


> I have this fear that the Kindle Fire will be quite limited by the lack of apps.


Has your Kindle been limited by the number of books available for it??
Why would the Fire be different?



Zorrosuncle said:


> ZU


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

ZU, you can see all the Amazon Android apps here:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dmobile-apps&field-keywords=&x=13&y=16


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Look in the Amazon App Store - LOTS of apps, and there's a free one every day.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

This would be a better link in the Amazon App store -- not every app in the store is available for the Fire.

Apps for Fire

But as of this writing, that link shows 15,406.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, Steph. I didn't realize you could limit the list to Fire apps.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

15,000 apps in the amazon store ...ok  
BUT  I bet that 14,000 of them are games... which I personally have no use for...

Having said that... My NEEDS as well as my 90 percent of WANTS  are all taken care of on the Amazon App store...  Sideloading the other 10 percent is fine with me...

Bob G.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob, it does seem that way sometimes...but here's the breakdown for the current listing of Apps for Fire:

Books & Comics (646)
City Info (12)
Communication (124)
Cooking (125)
Education (1,632)
Entertainment (1,160)
Finance (330)
Games (4,649)
Health & Fitness (75
Kids (436)
Lifestyle (647)
Magazines (74)
Music (352)
Navigation (26)
News & Weather (384)
Novelty (175)
Photography (170)
Podcasts (217)
Productivity (729)
Real Estate (26)
Reference (1,01
Ringtones (27)
Shopping (163)
Social Networking (207)
Sports (372)
Themes (2)
Travel (284)
Utilities (800)
Web Browsers (7)

(and the above IS filtered by Apps for Fire; if one deselects the Fire filter, there are some 3000 comic book apps.  Who knew?)

Anyway, if you use the link Steph provided previously, you can look on the side and go right to the apps in the above categories, to help you find those non-game apps you are interested in.  

Betsy


----------

